

How do you make a computer improvise with a human? - c0w
http://player.vimeo.com/video/58329510?width=640&height=480&iframe=true
His YouTube channel is here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;user&#x2F;digitalraja
======
c0w
His YouTube channel is here:
[http://www.youtube.com/user/digitalraja](http://www.youtube.com/user/digitalraja).
Some of his music without all the talking can be found here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8UsRkWhNa4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8UsRkWhNa4)

